
How Alphazero defeated Stockfish with much less computational power and 0 training - lazy_nerd
https://en.chessbase.com/post/the-future-is-here-alphazero-learns-chess
======
nevi-me
The 10 games that are published as part of the paper are at the bottom of the
page. It's like watching an alien playing chess, it seems so ... foreign.

I've only gone through a few of the games, but on the 3rd one I was wondering
things like "surely AG wins this piece, or a few pawns" yet it chose not to
take. Obviously knowing that SF is ELO 3200+, makes one concede that it might
be a poisoned carrot, but for a program that was only fed rules to be able to
decide that, is crazy.

It makes for very entertaining chess, and I think the wonderful people who
work on tuning SF and other engines will have a lot to think about.

What's the highest theoretic ELO rating that a computer can get?

A few people mentioned that it'd be interesting to see how AG performs on a
home computer. Maybe that'll be the differentiating factor. AG that's
handicapped by input resources.

Lastly, does AG constantly learn as it plays? i.e. once a chess model is
created, does it get updated with new info on the fly, or would it require
more training?

------
nevi-me
"0 training", isn't that incorrect? The article doesn't mention that. Playing
against oneself is still training.

